# What type of braiding?



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

I am taking Rezzi to a pleasure show in July. We are doing 4 classes: 1 trail, 1 equitation, 1 pleasure, and 1 discipline rail. 

I was wondering what type of braiding i should do? It's kinda a big show, but not HUGE. it's kinda like a 4-h show if that helps at all.

I am thinking about just doing dressage braids(i do dressage so i'm good at them) or hunter....does anyone have any directions to do the braids?

Thanks!


----------

